# ED Photos: Bechego's journey to 2006 330xi



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

So, here is the first of a few posting that you will see on this same thread. I plan to stick to the 12-hour rule. Here is the T-28 hour posting.

Flying out of Newark and, while we (wife and I) wait, we were able (because of airline "status") to get into the Lufthansa "Senator Lounge"  , where they had tons of bread products, ham, cheeses, and unlimited drinks...of all kinds...free :yikes: .

Flights leaves at 5:20PM and arrives in Frankfurt at about 6AM on the 19th...then taking a short flight to Munich that arrives close to 10AM. We plan to get to the Delivery Center at noon or so.

If you are intersted, subscribe to this thread.

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Good start - have a safe flight. I was happy I had eaten something in the lounge last time I flew Lufthansa as our flight was delayed 2 hours (i.e. we were sitting on the Rollbahn for 2 hours) and of course there was no food service on the ground, just pre departure champagne and juice.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Never turn down a meal when travelling (or a snack) as you never know when your next one will be....


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Best wishes for a wonderful trip! Will subscribe and wait for pics! :thumbup:


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here they are finally*

Bimmerfesters:

They say the road to heck is paved with good intentions. I think this is correct. I fully intended to post within the 12 hours after delivery, but here I am, late. I hope my pictures will help the board be lenient.

1) This subliminal BMW message at the Munich airport made the wait seem even longer
2) We decided to take the train over (17 EURO for both of us) and it took about 1:15 hrs. This is the BMW stop. The Delivery center is about three blocks away. Not too bad really. 
3) Herr Hausmaninger is a pretty cool dude. He knows what we US buyers want and like to hear. He gave us the royal treatment. He. even took pictures and video of my wife and me with the car
4) Now, I named this last picture "the first glimpse of my second love"...my wife was right here, next to the computer as I labelled the picture...I would not have been able to write what I really think...ouch, she just hit me.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

The new car is a beauty. Congratulations! I looked for that huge Bimmer face at the airport upon arrival and departure. Never did get to see it.  Well, maybe on the next ED trip I will have the luck. Best wishes as you continue your trip! :beerchug:


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*More pictures*

Here are a few more...

1) I forgot to put this one in earlier, the entrance to the next chapter of my life
2) And of course I made sure to sign the Bimmerfest Book! By the way, I am not sure who would want to know this, but, Herr Hausmaninger asked what Bimmerfest would want to do with the previous Bimmerfest Sign-in book. He had just replaced the previous one with a new one because it was full. Any thoughts?
3) I like the "Angel Eyes" on this car. They are very white. I thought they might be a little yellow, but they do not seem to be.
4) The famous tight spot you have to drive through to face the world with your new Bimmer.
5) I almost forgot to take the odomoter picture. But here it is.:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

bechego said:


> And of course I made sure to sign the Bimmerfest Book! By the way, I am not sure who would want to know this, but, Herr Hausmaninger asked what Bimmerfest would want to do with the previous Bimmerfest Sign-in book. He had just replaced the previous one with a new one because it was full. Any thoughts?


Good question. Sounds like they don't want it there. Maybe some of the veterans will have some ideas. Jspira?


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Third installment*

Here are a few more fotos.

1) Ear to ear smile with our new 330xi
2) I wanted to capture as much detail as possible of these first few hours, so I asked the guard at the exit gate if he minded having his picture taken. He did not seem too thrilled about it
3) For dinner in Munich we went to an overpriced little place called "Lowenbrau Zum Brunnwart". The food was great
4) German drinks bring us closer (I had a "Fanta" called Mirinda).  The waitresses at this little place are dressed in interesting attire


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mdsbuc said:


> Good question. Sounds like they don't want it there. Maybe some of the veterans will have some ideas. Jspira?


I will speak to Herrn Roller when I am there in 10 days and I'm sure he will want to find a (small) place of honor for it at BMW Welt (within the delivery facility of course).


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

mdsbuc said:


> Good question. Sounds like they don't want it there. Maybe some of the veterans will have some ideas. Jspira?


Actually, Herr Hausmaninger said that he would love to do something special with it. He even joked and said it maybe should make it into the BMW Museum at some point, since it has meant a lot to the BMW European Delivery Program. He just mentioned it since technically it is the property of Bimmerfest, so he wanted to give the board the choice.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent pics! Keep them coming. Great to see Bernhard again. Great guy.:thumbup:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I will speak to Herrn Roller when I am there in 10 days and I'm sure he will want to find a (small) place of honor for it at BMW Welt (within the delivery facility of course).


J, awesome suggestion. It is like putting a recording setting ball or uniform at the hall of fame. It sounds very exciting.:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I will speak to Herrn Roller when I am there in 10 days and I'm sure he will want to find a (small) place of honor for it at BMW Welt (within the delivery facility of course).


See if you can get them to send it to the CEO of BMW and get his autograph on it before its put on display.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Me530 said:


> See if you can get them to send it to the CEO of BMW and get his autograph on it before its put on display.


But he cannot sign it - unless he picks up a car for export in Freimann.

Also, news headline as of this morning (was listening to Bayern 4), new CEO Reithofer replaces Panke in Sept.

I find myself listening more to Antenne Bayern, Bayern 3, Bayern 4, Ö3 and Ö1 than anything else. I even have Internet radio piped into the main stereo system.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I will speak to Herrn Roller when I am there in 10 days and I'm sure he will want to find a (small) place of honor for it at BMW Welt (within the delivery facility of course).


Excellent Idea. :thumbup: I wish I had found this Board before my ED so I could be included.

Cheers


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

X3 Skier said:


> Excellent Idea. :thumbup: I wish I had found this Board before my ED so I could be included.
> 
> Cheers


When did you get your car? I could always write a message from you into the new book when I get there on the 31st.


----------



## TopGun (Jun 20, 2006)

Jspira,
We arrive on the 31st also, but elected to pick up the car on the 1st. Sorry to miss you. Also, I learned after I scheduled everything that all BMW tours are closed the first two weeks of August. Gives me a reason to try this again.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

TopGun said:


> Jspira,
> We arrive on the 31st also, but elected to pick up the car on the 1st. Sorry to miss you. Also, I learned after I scheduled everything that all BMW tours are closed the first two weeks of August. Gives me a reason to try this again.


We´re arriving the 30th and picking up the 31st. At least that´s the current plan. This was only planed on 10. July so...


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Great pics bechego! :yummy: Where are you headed next?


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tiny post*

So we decided it would be crazy to drive from Gemund (near Cologne) back to Frankfurt to drop off the car in the morning and still have time to take our flight back from Frankfurt airport that leaves at 11:20 AM. We did not think it would be good for our health, so we are staying the night at the Frankfurt Marriott. I must write, this is the better Marriott we have experienced here in Europe. Not that this means much to some, but the Concierge Lounge at this Marriott has a very good selection of food, drinks, and desserts. Usually there is a charge.

Anyway, the last two days had not been eventful until today. On my way back from Gemund, I wanted to take advantage of this last chance to reach 150MPH legally. Nearing Frankfurt traffic was light so, on we went to try to reach it. There were some intermitent sections of lower speed limits, when wet, here and there. It was raining lightly. We passed a 100KPH when-wet zone and then the "no-limit" zone started. We got to 125MPH when I noticed a Mercedes Benz with his high beams on right on my tail. I though he wanted me to go faster or get out of the way, so I went faster. We reached 145MPH  and the Benz was still behind me (a few car lenghts by now). We had to slow down because of traffic and the Benz began to ride the bumper again. I thought maybe this guy was crazy so I moved to the middle lane when I could:dunno: . The Benz pulled up to my side and an older (age 55 or so) German Police guy was screaming and motioning at me. Only until this time I heard his siren was on. He finally lifted the red, circular baton that says "follow-me" I think, and then I saw the rear window screen that read follow-me. Shoot, what happened? It turned out the guy was a little agitated (but he came down quickly) because I had not noticed him earlier. I had not even heard the siren (I guess this 330xi filters sounds well). Anyway, long story short, he had me on video going 152KPH on the 100KPH zone. So I helped Deutschland with a 220 Euro "Tourist Tax", as it has been called on this site before. I was glad it was not more serious.

I will post the receipt later, as well as some other interesting papers.

Here are today's two pictures. I have to get a good night's sleep.

1) We spent a few hours in Frankfurt the other day. We decided we like Frankfurt because of the atmosphere and the shopping. We bought an original world cup ball :thumbup: (110 Euros) and hopefully we will be able to get some tax back at the airport

2) I know I posted pictures of these cars before, but I thought this was interesting. These smart cars are parked like motorcycles and apparently the cops are OK with it. In fact, these are so short, that we saw many of these cars parked perpendicular to the road, in between two paralleled-parked cars, and they had no tickets on their windshields. Now THAT is cool:thumbup: ! I hear these smat cars just arrived in the USA. I am confident the USA laws will not be this lenient :tsk: .

Something I noticed, better left for another day's discussion, is that here citizens are encouraged AND rewarded for utilizing cheaper, more environment-friendly transportation options. The smart car leniency is one, and the vast convennient motorcycles-only parking available is another. Believe me, I am not saying the USA should be more like Europe...I would not mind seeing more "rewards" for mindful decisions though.

More pictures in a week or so.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

bechego said:


> 2) I know I posted pictures of these cars before, but I thought this was interesting. These smart cars are parked like motorcycles and apparently the cops are OK with it. In fact, these are so short, that we saw many of these cars parked perpendicular to the road, in between two paralleled-parked cars, and they had no tickets on their windshields. Now THAT is cool:thumbup: ! I hear these smat cars just arrived in the USA. I am confident the USA laws will not be this lenient :tsk: .


I am still amazed at those little roller skates making 100+ MPH on the Autobahn. MB Engineering is still impressive, (except for their electronics  ).

Cheers


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

We loved seeing the smart cars when we were on our ED trip as well. A couple of our favorite pics are here:

one showing the parallel parking you spoke of:









and another with a "shark fin."


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

bechego said:


> So I helped Deutschland with a 220 Euro "Tourist Tax", as it has been called on this site before. I was glad it was not more serious.
> 
> I will post the receipt later, as well as some other interesting papers.


Do they make you pay on the spot? I usually don't carry much cash and I seem to recall a post by Beewang where they made the speeder go to the ATM to get cash.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Asteroid said:


> Do they make you pay on the spot? I usually don't carry much cash and I seem to recall a post by Beewang where they made the speeder go to the ATM to get cash.


I had cash on me, so I did not need to ask that question. The cop told me that I could pay with a credit card. He did not make it sound that I had the choice of not paying on the spot, but I am not sure.

We are leaving Europe with 10 Euro to spare. In case we need cash at the airport, we have some US dollars.

Next post will be from USA.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*So here we are*

So we are now back in the USA. Definitetly the way back feels so much longer than the going over...it must be because the excitement (of soon seeing your new car) is not really there...and because I could not sleep at all during the flight.

1) So for the last day we were in the little town of Gemund (located about 1 hour SW from Cologne) we went for a walk to explore once again. We noticed that there were about 5 different meat shops all within 50 feet of eachother. Competition is fierce in these little town! Here I am next to one of them next to a cow that sets them apart from the rest

2) We made our trip back to Frankfurt (you already read about what happened with the cop) and to the dropoff station. This dropoff in Frankfurt is really tucked in somewhere behind the airport. We were using our Garmin GPS, so we got there, but it would have been difficult with just a directions

3) The final odometer reading came in at 5,588 miles. That sounds crazy, I guess. Even the guy at the dropoff made a comment about the high mileage. They were good miles though. This is just 588 miles above my original estimate

4) After the dropoff we went for a walk in Frankfurt to find more chocolate and some movies in German. We decided we like Frankfurt pretty well


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*All I have left*

1) Here I am at the Frankfurt airport. Because of the recent scare, it took us three hours to get to this point. There was a line to check-in (not too bad), a line to go through security (good), and a line to get to gates for US-bound flights (horrible). We were in this last line about 1.5 hours. It was funny because there was a clerck walking around looking at people's departure times, and if there was someone with a flight leaving "soon", she would pass them right through to the screening desk. At one point we were just standing, on the same spot, for about 30 minutes. Oh well. The only good point about this pre-flight stuff is that I was able to get into the Lufthansa Lounge again, and relaxed and had some food.

2) Back in the USA now and all I have left now is the First-Aid kit, the safety triangle, the front plate, the safety vest that I had to buy to drive in Austria (not pictured) and a few movies in German I bought. Yes, I know, the titles are not the best, but these are movies we pretty much know (text-wise) and we should be able to know what they are trying to say in German. My wife and I hope to be fluent in German at some point. Also, these european movies are "zone 2" or something like that so I will have to play them on the PC since the DVD player I have cannot read them.

3) And I also brought back some $50 (or maybe more) worth of chocolates. You notice the little brown Lindt ones to the right of the "Ja!" chocolates. Those are good! :thumbup: I would definitely recommend those. They are called "Lindt Edel-Nougat". Also, the "Ja!" chocolates, which appear to be a generic brand from Germany (made in Koln), are very good also. They are MUCH better than the Hershey bars, and they ONLY cost 35 cents (Euro). You have to make sure you buy your chocolates at grocery stores though...since they are cheaper there.

4) Well, this is the end of this thread, so for good measure, here is a picture of my wife and I in the car on the first day as we were leaving the delivery center. Thanks for reading and looking, and have a great one. :thumbup:


----------



## jackie (May 11, 2005)

We've thoroughly enjoyed keeping up with your journey. Thanks so much for the detailed reports and great photos.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

bechego said:


> 3) The final odometer reading came in at *5,588 *miles. That sounds crazy, I guess. Even the guy at the dropoff made a comment about the high mileage. They were good miles though. This is just 588 miles above my original estimate


:wow: : popcorn: 
Did you take it in for the oil change?

Thanks, enjoyed your report.:thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

jackie said:


> We've thoroughly enjoyed keeping up with your journey. Thanks so much for the detailed reports and great photos.










Great trip! Great report! Thanks for sharing your fantastic journey! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Great trip! Great report! Thanks for sharing your fantastic journey! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


+1


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Asteroid said:


> :wow: : popcorn:
> Did you take it in for the oil change?
> 
> Thanks, enjoyed your report.:thumbup:


I asked at delivery and they said the first service was scheduled for 15,000 miles. I hope I was not suppossed to do a 1,000 mile change. I also toggled through the information screens in the car and it said the next service was at 17,000 miles.

Thanks for enjoying the report.


----------



## Deutschhof (Mar 28, 2006)

Great story and pictures of your trip! Thanks. :thumbup:

I only have one question. Where's the Milka chocolate?! I must admit I can't leave Germany without enough to last me until the relatives visit and bring more.


----------



## Faxe (Jul 10, 2006)

Milka....... die zarteste versuchung zeit es chokolade gibt. :angel: 


Boy o boy, I am watching too many comercials on German TV.


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

Deutschhof said:


> Great story and pictures of your trip! Thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> I only have one question. Where's the Milka chocolate?! I must admit I can't leave Germany without enough to last me until the relatives visit and bring more.


:thumbup: on the Milka. That stuff is the best!! I had previously only seen it in Europe, but I was on a trip up to San Francisco last month, and at the deli across the street from my hotel had it. Now if only I could find it in Orange County...


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Deutschhof said:


> Great story and pictures of your trip! Thanks. :thumbup:
> 
> I only have one question. Where's the Milka chocolate?! I must admit I can't leave Germany without enough to last me until the relatives visit and bring more.


Good Point. I saw the Milka chocolate everywhere. We had some while overthere, but I went for Lindt for the most part. I guess I did not bring back much German chocolate...and I am starting to notice I did not bring enough :tsk: 
Oh well. That just means I will have to go back soon...for another ED?


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

jackie said:


> We've thoroughly enjoyed keeping up with your journey. Thanks so much for the detailed reports and great photos.


Thanks for looking and reading. It was fun writing. I am glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here is my GER Autobahn speeding ticket*

So here is the picture.
Paid on the spot in cash
220 Euro
I don't regret a second of the 150MPH though :thumbup:


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

*Here is a better picture*

Here is a better picture


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW!! Another great report and images!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!

I love the image of the guard with the gun at the Louvre....I wonder if he, as a French military officer, would know how to shoot it if needs be??? 

Anyway, thanks foe the posts and images!!!

Cheers,


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bechego said:


> ..and I am starting to notice I did not bring enough :tsk:


Planes leaving every day!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Ahh...the chocolate! The year I worked there I took a different Milka bar with me every night (They must make 50 diffent kinds) and snacked on it later in the evening. Every Thursday our paper delivery came from England (I was a printer) and the guy always arrived 19:00 sharp. I'd give him a Milka bar, my car keys and he'd go drink at the local pub until I got off work, then he'd sleep in the truck till unloading the next morning...I wasn't qualified to run the gabelstapler (Forklift). Fridays I always found a 6 pack of Licher Bier in my locker...no Milka on Fridays! (Yes, I could drink on the job) Fortunately we have an authentic German butcher shop/deli here in KC so I still get my Milka fix. I have my speeding ticket too...framed in the den.


----------



## EricG (Jul 30, 2006)

bechego said:


> So here is the picture.
> Paid on the spot in cash
> 220 Euro
> I don't regret a second of the 150MPH though :thumbup:


You're lucky you had the cash on you or you would have been walking. I lost my license for a month for running a red light. Of course, it wasn't my fault :angel: . I got cought in the intersection turning left and tripped the camera  . They sent me a nice picture of myself with the notice.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

EricG said:


> You're lucky you had the cash on you or you would have been walking. I lost my license for a month for running a red light. Of course, it wasn't my fault :angel: . I got cought in the intersection turning left and tripped the camera  . They sent me a nice picture of myself with the notice.


Interesting you say that because the German cop told me: "if you were a German, you would loose your license for this...". He then asked me/told me that in the USA I probably would have lost my license also if I had been caught doing 160KPH on a 100KPH zone. Naturally the answer is no (I guess we have it good here in the USA) but I just agreed with the cop, since I did not want to be walking, like you said.

Like I mentioned before though, it impressed me that the cop was corteous and did not have an inferiority complex, unlike the New Jersey cop who stopped me the other day (I was on a rental, no less) for going 86 MPH on a 65MPH. The German cop was pleasant and we even shook hands when I left.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Planes leaving every day!


Agree! We have been discussing it with my wife since we just ran out of chocolate. No way we ca do another ED yet, but maybe just to train our way around. Some day.


----------



## bechego (Feb 1, 2006)

woody underwood said:


> ...I have my speeding ticket too...framed in the den.


Framed is awesome. I know I want to do something similar, but I have not had time to put it all together. Maybe by next summer I will have something in the garage with all the good memories!

Cheers.


----------

